# merther church cornwall december 2010



## muppet (Feb 22, 2011)

i came across this while green laning a few years ago so thought we would take another look . cant find much about it other than the font bells and a statue of st anthony were moved to a nearby chuch

















































































thanks for looking


----------



## highcannons (Feb 23, 2011)

*History*

*

Found this mate,

Church History
* Anglican. The original parish church was located in OS Grid Square SW8644 and was dedicated to St Coanus. It was built around 1370, and comprised a chancel, nave and south aisle. The name Merther is believed to have been derived from 'martyr' but is generally used to mean a church in honour of a martyr. In this case it was St. Coan, a local saint, who had a well and chapel near the church. The church is in a very remote situation on the east side of the Tresillian river about two miles from Tresillian. Historically the church was a chapelry to the nearby village of Probus, but from the time of Henry VIII onwards there were often disputes about the rights of jurisdiction over the church. At one time it was held by a curate of Probus together with the nearby church at Cornelly. The parish was constituted a 'vicarage' in 1866. A 'bearded effigy', once in this church, is now at Tresillian (the building which replaced it). In the 20th century the church declined with the population. The main centre of population is now at Tresillian. The church was last used for regular worship in the mid-20th century, and is now an ivy-covered ruin.
A separate church was built at Tresillian about 1878 to meet the demands of the population; this was rebuilt in its present style in 1904. The campanile is a well-known feature on the A390 road at the St. Austell end of Tresillian village. With the demise of Merther church, the church at Tresillian is now the de facto parish church.

The parish is now part of the Lamorran with Merther, Tresillian and St. Michael Penkivel Team Ministry.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 23, 2011)

Great, I love visition old churches like that, must post the ones I took of the one I did last year.


----------



## flava (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice work muppet i may go here today to have a butchers looks cool


----------



## scribble (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. What a lovely site!


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool that you stumbled across this muppet. I went looking for it and had a job finding it ....


----------



## nelly (Feb 23, 2011)

The power of plants and vines is amazing, they can break the toughest stone and completely swallow things.

Brilliant photos


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2011)

This is really lovely. Amazing to see that there's still some window glass remaining too. Beautiful find.


----------



## neill (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I found this church by accident about 12 years ago, and I was going to back and take some pics but could not remember where it was! It's not on the map and I have been looking for ever since. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## smiler (Mar 2, 2011)

This is an excellent example of nature taking back its property, softening all the sharp angles and adding colour and form to create something that mere mortals can’t match.
It was a good days nosing around Muppet, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------

